# Canon EOS-1D X & EF 24-70 f/2.8L II Delays Officially Confirmed



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 12, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-1d-x-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-delays-officially-confirmed/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-1d-x-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-delays-officially-confirmed/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-1d-x-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-delays-officially-confirmed/"></a></div>
<strong>From Canon

</strong>We previously reported that the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/canon-eos-1d-x-delayed-again-cr2/" target="_blank">Canon EOS-1D X had been delayed</a> until June and the new <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-delayed-cr2/" target="_blank">EF 24-70 f/2.8L II delayed</a> until July, both have been confirmed delays by Canon themselves.</p>
<p>There was no real reason given for the production delays.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2012)

Crap. Damn. $h!T. F___. 

Oh well, my place in the preorder queue won't change, and in the meantime, my 5DII and 7D still take pictures. :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> There was no real reason given for the production delays.



All internal resources were diverted to support the writing of press releases for products that will not be available for 1-2 years...


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 12, 2012)

Wankers


----------



## RedEye (Apr 12, 2012)

Then they ought to provide some rebate for those of us you have been stranded between purchasing an old 24-70 model and something else. I NEED a lens, but the new product anouncement is also an official anouncement that the old model 24-70 I'm about to purchase will soon be about 25% less valuable when the new one hits the market. So what to do, Tamron maybe?


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 12, 2012)

That's a bad news... I can't believe this... October 2011 was the announcement... October!!!

And they even have the guts to shove another camera EXACTLY like the 1Dx, but better, in our faces. I can't help myself to thing we are treated like crap by Canon.

"You know that 1Dx we announced back then? Well, it could have been better from the start but we crippled it to make room for the 1Dc... We are sorry to tell you like that, we just thought everybody would have a 1Dx in their hand by the time we announce the 1Dc... Oops!"

Man...


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 12, 2012)

So what does Canon do now, create vapourware and cock tease us?


----------



## AprilForever (Apr 12, 2012)

The product I'm looking for most from Canon is the 7D mk II. Although these two announcements do not directly affect me, it does get me worried that the 7D may not make it off the block until 2013!

Yes, I suspect that the tamron lens would be a good stop gap, for those interested...


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 12, 2012)

And another thing.

Mid June is 8 weeks away, Original release was supposed to be in two weeks. So how come we didn't know about the delay a month ago?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2012)

RedEye said:


> ...the old model 24-70 I'm about to purchase will soon be about 25% less valuable when the new one hits the market.



Will the current version suddenly take pictures with 25% lower IQ when the new one is released? 

Also, how do you know it will be 25% less valuable? Did that happen when the 70-200/2.8 IS II came out? (Answer: no, the prices of remaining new MkI versions went up to full MSRP, a $300 increase, and prices of used MkI copies also went up by $200-300.)

If you NEED a 24-70/2.8 now, buy it. A delay until July has been officially confirmed. So what - there's no guarantee that they'll meet that date, either...


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Crap. Damn. $h!T. F___.
> 
> Oh well, my place in the preorder queue won't change, and in the meantime, my 5DII and 7D still take pictures. :


same here. Except for the 5DII, because i don't own one


----------



## kirillica (Apr 12, 2012)

Now it looks like all Canon's R&D and production effort is invested into video stuff. 

Such a pity story for still photographers...


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > There was no real reason given for the production delays.
> ...



Exactly! This really frustrating as they keep annoucing stuff but dont deliver on what has been annunced already.

:-[ :-[ :-[


----------



## zackck (Apr 12, 2012)

Yay! Pentax 645D coming close to my reality! :


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (Apr 12, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Crap. Damn. $h!T. F___.
> 
> Oh well, my place in the preorder queue won't change, and in the meantime, my 5DII and 7D still take pictures. :



Couldn't have said it better myself, but I AM worried about my place in the pre-order queue. Since I changed my pre-order from B&H to Amazon on the day it became available on Amazon (for better queue position), I am now worried that Amazon will cancel my pre-order because the camera won't be available for so long. I've seen postings from others claiming they've had pre-orders cancelled in the past when they were pending for more than 30 days.


----------



## dswatson83 (Apr 12, 2012)

One more delay and they will miss the Olympics! This is scary. The dream camera for sports shooters may not be ready (and if ready, i'm sure there will be plenty of orders not yet filled) for the most extreme sporting event in the world.


----------



## nikkito (Apr 12, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOO O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O        

Canon!!! my Birthday is in April 25th. 

Now what??? 

i have to wait til June? i'm so angry


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 12, 2012)

nikkito said:


> NOOOOOOOOO O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O



Yeah... Mid-June is like... 2 months from now. It's crazy...


----------



## nikkito (Apr 12, 2012)

two more months for a new delay maybe?
i would really like to know what happened.


----------



## Bombsight (Apr 12, 2012)

JR said:


> Exactly! This really frustrating as they keep annoucing stuff but dont deliver on what has been annunced already.



This is my biggest problem with Canon. Stop the hype & quit putting the horse before the carriage! 
Canon, you're getting a lot of flak because of sensationalizing your flagship before you can produce it.


----------



## squarebox (Apr 12, 2012)

well this sux... was hoping to use the 24-70 at two of my friends' wedding this year... Though may just drop my preoder on the lens and go pick up the 5d3 instead...


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 12, 2012)

nikkito said:


> NOOOOOOOOO O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O
> 
> Canon!!! my Birthday is in April 25th.
> 
> ...


Get a 5DMkIII in the mean time to soften the blow?


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 12, 2012)

Funny... this time last year I was saying that it would make more sense for canon to release the 5d3 first and then the 1ds4/x and people argued with me saying that the flagship was older and needed the replacement and yada yada yada... and i ate crow when in the fall of last year Canon announced the 1dx and people were certain that the 1dx would be released before the 5d3 and the 5d3 would be later on in the year.... sure enough my theory came true... 5d3 is here and flying off the shelves and the 1dx is still no where to be seen. It's a shame we are seeing delays like this but in the end, how many 1d4 and 1ds3 user are demanding/desperate for the 1dx compared to 5d2 users for a 5d3? I may be a minority but I suppose I feel the 5d3 is more revolutionary to the 5d2 than the 1dx is the 1ds3 or the 1d4.


----------



## nikkito (Apr 12, 2012)

DzPhotography said:


> nikkito said:
> 
> 
> > NOOOOOOOOO O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O
> ...



hell yeah! but wait, i have no money left. Now I couldn't even buy a used 50mm f1.8


----------



## birtembuk (Apr 12, 2012)

You didn't get it folks. 1DX is actually for 1DX-mas ... Expect some more waiting time ;D


----------



## nikkito (Apr 12, 2012)

hahaha X-Mas 2014


----------



## jasonsim (Apr 12, 2012)

If no one bothered to pre-order Canon would be moving a bit more briskly to have it out.


----------



## waving_odd (Apr 12, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> *From Canon*
> We previously reported that the Canon EOS-1D X had been delayed until June and the new EF 24-70 f/2.8L II delayed until July, both have been confirmed delays by Canon themselves.
> There was no real reason given for the production delays.



Hey Craig and folks, do you have a link to the press release? Is it an official statement from US / UK?

As of now, Canon Japan still shows 1D X to be released in *late April*:





And they still shows 24-70 f/2.8 L II to be released in *April*:


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

Bombsight said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! This really frustrating as they keep annoucing stuff but dont deliver on what has been annunced already.
> ...



You got it. So frustrating. Not sure if it was always like this but over the past year they really to struggle to dilever what marketing sold us!


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

On second thought, could any of these delays have anything to do with how manufacturing was hit last year in asia for camera companies? I mean if they had to setup shop in a different plan, maybe things are not that smooth at first?


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 12, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> Hey Craig and folks, do you have a link to the press release? Is it an official statement from US / UK?
> As of now, Canon Japan still shows 1D X to be released in *late April*:



"London, UK, 12 April 2012 – Canon would like to advise of updated sales start dates for the previously announced EOS-1D X and EF 24-70mm F2.8L II USM lens, due to a delay to the start of mass production. The EOS-1D X will now be available to buy from mid-June 2012, and the EF 24-70mm F2.8L II USM lens from early-July. We would like to apologise for any inconvenience caused to customers."

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/04/12/Canon-EOS-1DX-coming-in-june

This is as official as it will be. Don't expect any other statement from Canon. They hope the 4K cinema stuff will be burying this bad news fast.


----------



## waving_odd (Apr 12, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> waving_odd said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Craig and folks, do you have a link to the press release? Is it an official statement from US / UK?
> ...



Urgh... just found the statement from Canon UK too...

http://www.canon.co.uk/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/News/sales_start_dates_for_EOS-1D_X_EF_24-70mm.aspx


----------



## waving_odd (Apr 12, 2012)

dswatson83 said:


> One more delay and they will miss the Olympics! This is scary. The dream camera for sports shooters may not be ready (and if ready, i'm sure there will be plenty of orders not yet filled) for the most extreme sporting event in the world.



Given the hint of their announced reason of delay (..._due to a delay to the start of *mass production*_...), I guess they should have produced / delivered enough units of 1D X to Olympics journalists. It sounds like the delay just affects the mass production for general public, while they might have created a separate production line for some sort of special (and early) order from large press houses...


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 12, 2012)

That's what I'm hoping too, Platinum CPS members may still get theirs.

I don't like the not knowing though...I'd of expected something in my inbox from CPS by now.


----------



## pedro (Apr 12, 2012)

well, these are awful news indeed, for all of you who have been hopin to get their gear on time...
I am saving up for the 17-40 to purchase it along with the 5D3 around this time next year. Hope Canon will lower its pricetag a bit in the meantime. But having read some short test notes on DPR, ISO should be at least one or even two stops better than the 5D3s...Well, that doesn't make things easier, but it rocks quite a bit once the new cam hits the shelves...


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

pedro said:


> well, these are awful news indeed, for all of you who have been hopin to get their gear on time...
> I am saving up for the 17-40 to purchase it along with the 5D3 around this time next year. Hope Canon will lower its pricetag a bit in the meantime. But having read some short test notes on DPR, ISO should be at least one or even two stops better than the 5D3s...Well, that doesn't make things easier, but it rocks quite a bit once the new cam hits the shelves...



I would not bet on a price reduction, but bett iso then mkiii would be a good bet


----------



## nikkito (Apr 12, 2012)

Shnookums said:


> waving_odd said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Craig and folks, do you have a link to the press release? Is it an official statement from US / UK?
> ...



This is why they did not give any info before. They wanted to inform the delay at the same time they launched new products so that it wouldn't make much noise.


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

nikkito said:


> Shnookums said:
> 
> 
> > waving_odd said:
> ...



Very good observation! Too bad we wont know more for now...


----------



## chrysek (Apr 12, 2012)

yeah and now with recall of 5d mark iii that does not help at all either


----------



## nikkito (Apr 12, 2012)

maybe they have found that the 1D X and the 5D III have a common problem. That would explain the delay.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 13, 2012)

birtembuk said:


> You didn't get it folks. 1DX is actually for 1DX-mas ... Expect some more waiting time ;D



;D haha awesome.


----------



## ronderick (Apr 13, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > *From Canon*
> ...



Talking about quick changes...

The release date of the 1DX on the image now shows mid-June, and the release date for the 24-70 II shows first half of July.


----------



## heheapa (Apr 14, 2012)

2012年*6月中旬*発売予定

It's "mid June".


----------



## JR (Apr 15, 2012)

heheapa said:


> 2012年*6月中旬*発売予定
> 
> It's "mid June".



I guess we will have them much later here in us and canada!

:-[


----------



## nikkito (Apr 15, 2012)

i hope that Mid-June date is the same worldwide.


----------



## RedEye (Apr 16, 2012)

FWIW, my local dealer told me this weekend that they are still expecting to get them in this week. They were spot on with the 5d3 delivery so who know, maybe maybe not worth the mention, but hopes are high. 

In my waiting for the lens, one thing does come into question - if the new 5d3 software will correct so much of the known problems of the lenses - what's the point in spending 100% more on a new 24-70 in place of the much cheaper 24-105 or even a lessor non-L lens?


----------



## JR (Apr 16, 2012)

RedEye said:


> In my waiting for the lens, one thing does come into question - if the new 5d3 software will correct so much of the known problems of the lenses - *what's the point in spending 100% more on a new 24-70 in place of the much cheaper 24-105 or even a lessor non-L lens?*



These are two very different lens. The point is if you need a faster lens (I do!), the 24-105 while it has IS may not suit you. In terms of sharpness, the new 24-70 II promise to be very sharp, maybe even as sharp as some of Canon best prime (according to the published MTF charts). I personally find the 24-105 (all three copies I have tried) not sharp enought and while I do need a zoom, I continue to use my prime in that range until I find a sharp enought zoom.

The 5d3 software will not make your lens sharper then they are, or faster then they are! No matter what is inside the 5d3, putting better glass in front will provide better result!

8)


----------



## RedEye (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree. Sharpness is one of those things which can be enhanced, however not repaired. Moving from a t2i to the 5d3, I have actually found the field of depth to be too shallow in some situations for the faster end of my lenses (such as teh 135mm F2.0.) 
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 16, 2012)

JR said:


> The 5d3 software will not make your lens sharper then they are, or faster then they are! No matter what is inside the 5d3, putting better glass in front will provide better result!


Indeed.


----------



## DzPhotography (Apr 16, 2012)

nikkito said:


> i hope that Mid-June date is the same worldwide.


Nope. For Belgium f.i., it's already mid July. But Idc  And btw, Nikon D4 and D800 are unavailable atm too :


----------



## JR (Apr 16, 2012)

RedEye said:


> I agree. Sharpness is one of those things which can be enhanced, however not repaired. Moving from a t2i to the 5d3, I have actually found the field of depth to be too shallow in some situations for the faster end of my lenses (such as teh 135mm F2.0.)
> Thanks for the feedback.



Yeah the depth of field can more tricky on a FF but you will get use to it. It is nice to have the flexibility to have such narrow DoF as you do with the 135 f2.0! I do a lot of portrait at f2.8 with all my lenses. Sometime not everthing is in focus, but the area that is is really standing out!


----------



## bigblue1ca (Apr 16, 2012)

Not impressed. Eight months from announcement to release and that's if they hit the mid-June mark.


----------



## JR (Apr 17, 2012)

bigblue1ca said:


> Not impressed. Eight months from announcement to release and that's if they hit the mid-June mark.



Yeah this part. Is indeed very frustrating. Lets hope it was worthed for Canon to Announcement so long in advance to gatter feedback!


----------



## chrysek (Apr 17, 2012)

bigblue1ca said:


> Not impressed. Eight months from announcement to release and that's if they hit the mid-June mark.



I think canon is waiting for 1year aniversary to release 1Dx


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 17, 2012)

JR said:


> RedEye said:
> 
> 
> > In my waiting for the lens, one thing does come into question - if the new 5d3 software will correct so much of the known problems of the lenses - *what's the point in spending 100% more on a new 24-70 in place of the much cheaper 24-105 or even a lessor non-L lens?*
> ...



+1....the new 24-70 MTF chart looks AMAZING, will see how the lens will perform in real life - can't wait to attach this lens on my 5D III.

For now...my 50mm f1.4 & 70-200mm f2.8 IS II are the two I keep.


----------



## JR (Apr 17, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> For now...my 50mm f1.4 & 70-200mm f2.8 IS II are the two I keep.



those are two very sharp lens. I could see why y ou also struggle with the sharpness of the 24-105. Dnt get me wrong if i had never shot with a prime or an L lens, i wou ld love the 24-105, but because i did, i just find it fall shorts.

Cant wait for the new 24-70!!!!


----------



## chrysek (Apr 17, 2012)

Can new EF 24-70 f/2.8L II be already preorder like 1Dx from any online stores?


----------



## picture-this (Apr 18, 2012)

chrysek said:


> Can new EF 24-70 f/2.8L II be already preorder like 1Dx from any online stores?



Yes! 
Adorama or B&H Photo


----------



## chrysek (Apr 18, 2012)

picture-this said:


> chrysek said:
> 
> 
> > Can new EF 24-70 f/2.8L II be already preorder like 1Dx from any online stores?
> ...



Any other stores? Those two are local, I want to buy it outside of NY, and not trough amazon either


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 18, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Crap. Damn. $h!T. F___.
> 
> Oh well, my place in the preorder queue won't change, and in the meantime, my 5DII and 7D still take pictures. :



Sorry neuroanatomist...you have to wait a bit longer ;D ;D

I spent over $5000 last month on camera gear - new 5D III + 16-35mm II. Waiting little longer might not hurt me much


----------



## spinworkxroy (Apr 21, 2012)

I had the oppotunity to test the 1DX with the 24mm IS lens today and i must say, i won the 5D3 and when using the 1DX…it made the 5D3 focus feel like eternity. The 1DX is scarily fast and accurate it's unbelievable..i had playef with a 1D4 before and this is even faster and more accurate.
The 12FPS burst mode is just crazy..the shutter sound really sounds like a machine gune and honestly, the shutter sounds alot more "mechanical" than the 5D3 and i like it more than the 5D3.

However, i wasn't too impressed with the 24mm IS..it's a fast and sharp lens but i don't get the need for IS at a 24mm focal range..i almost can't tell there's IS turned on at all at that range..it's as good as it not being there at all..


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 22, 2012)

But handholdable at 1/3 of a second....


----------



## nikkito (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm going to a Canon event tomorrow and I'll try the 1d x too. I hope they have some info about the release date.


----------



## photogaz (Apr 29, 2012)

A Canon Rep in London told me the 24-70L II would now be shipping end of summer


----------



## chrysek (Apr 29, 2012)

photogaz said:


> A Canon Rep in London told me the 24-70L II would now be shipping end of summer



I am seriously ready to give up on canon. Why anounce something and then keep delaying? What does it say about the company? That they cant get their s..t together. It trully sucks but with recent events I will just start canceling my orders if its going to be delayed again. I did preorder 1Dx, gps receiver for it and that new lens, for all paid in full, and I will seriously get my money and just spend it on something else. I am nit a pro, photography is not my main source of income so if that is what canon wants to play they will loose me as a customer until they get their crap together. I dont beleive this, spent fortune on lenses and bodies, and this is what I get for being loyal customer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 29, 2012)

chrysek said:


> I did preorder 1Dx, gps receiver for it and that new lens, for all paid in full, and I will seriously get my money and just spend it on something else. I am nit a pro, photography is not my main source of income so if that is what canon wants to play they will loose me as a customer until they get their crap together. I dont beleive this, spent fortune on lenses and bodies, and this is what I get for being loyal customer.



Yes, I also preordered the 1D X, and yes, I'm frustrated by the delays. But oddly enough, for some unfathomable reason, the fact that I _don't_ have a 1D X in my hands doesn't make the images captured with my 5DII, 7D, and 'fortune in lenses' suddenly suck. Go figure.


----------



## chrysek (Apr 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> chrysek said:
> 
> 
> > I did preorder 1Dx, gps receiver for it and that new lens, for all paid in full, and I will seriously get my money and just spend it on something else. I am nit a pro, photography is not my main source of income so if that is what canon wants to play they will loose me as a customer until they get their crap together. I dont beleive this, spent fortune on lenses and bodies, and this is what I get for being loyal customer.
> ...



I am not saying that my old gear all of a sudden sucks or is no good, I am just disapointed. If they preanounce something and they dont deliver and constantly keep delying it just says something about them. See canon acheived great deal of fame with their 5D mark ii, now they want to proffit on it, is it a right strategy? Well it certainly making our comunity upset and disapointed. This 5d mark iii noise did not make it any better for them, dont get me wrong, after all its their business and I am just one of the customers. Yes they holding me hostage because I have so many lenses but my patience is running out. 

I am going to euro soccer cup in June, less than 40 days from now will be there, was so hoping to use this new 1Dx in my journey as I will be close to the players and the game and now all of this is in limbo. Canon, you suck  if I knew I would plan it so differently ((


----------

